
MySQL defaults to insecure AES-128-ECB encryption mode - obi1kenobi
https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/server-system-variables.html#sysvar_block_encryption_mode
======
obi1kenobi
This was first reported as a bug in 2005, and is still not fixed:
[http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=15086](http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=15086)

